# Digest verification failed con emerge kde-meta [RISOLTO]

## sbranz

localhost portage # emerge kde-meta

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/kde-base/ktnef/ChangeLog

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 8790

!!! Expected: 8876

Qualcuno ha qualche idea?

grazie  :Smile: 

See yaLast edited by sbranz on Sun Aug 12, 2007 12:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

capita. di solito è un errore degli sviluppatori, che si può segnalare su bugzilla.

a volte basta rifare `emerge --sync` per risistemare le cose, oppure aspettare qualche tempo.

un modo spiccio (ma poco sicuro) di sistemare la cosa può essere cancellare il download dentro la cartella distfiles e ricreare il digest a mano:

```

ebuild /path/to/ebuild digest

```

----------

## sbranz

uff..aspettero :/

grazie cmq..  :Smile: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

prova a fare un 

emerge --sync && layman -S

fra un po' di tempo o domani ed a riprovare l'emerge

EDIT: battuto sul tempo  :Wink: Last edited by Tigerwalk on Sat Aug 11, 2007 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sbranz

layman che roba è nn conosco..

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *sbranz wrote:*   

> layman che roba è nn conosco..

 

layman = overlay

se non utilizzi gli overlay, basta 

emerge --sync

----------

## sbranz

non utilizzo..cmq è un bug..ho letto un po di report su bugzilla

penso ci sia solo da aspettare  :Razz:  grazie cmq  :Wink: 

see ya

----------

## sbranz

il problema si aggira con 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/kde-base/ktnef/ktnef-3.5.7.ebuild digest
```

il problema è che ancora non hanno aggiornato..in ogni caso questo post è da taggare risolto..come si fa?  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *sbranz wrote:*   

> il problema si aggira con 
> 
> ```
> ebuild /usr/portage/kde-base/ktnef/ktnef-3.5.7.ebuild digest
> ```
> ...

 

l'autore deve editare il post iniziale e modificare il campo dei titoli.

hai risolto in quel modo, o stai dicendo che quel comando non è utile perché non è ancora arrivato l'aggiornamento?

nel caso 1, ti avviso di nuovo del pericolo che questa operazione può comportare: il comando ebuild permette a volte di forzare i controlli di sicurezza sull'integrità del download che emerge adotta prima di installare. ovvio che la cosa non sia postiva nel cento per cento delle circostanze.

----------

## sbranz

e sara un caso che avendolo forzato ho compilato e non mi parte un cazzo?  :Very Happy:  auhuhahua che disperazione..  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *sbranz wrote:*   

> e sara un caso che avendolo forzato ho compilato e non mi parte un c***o?

 

 :Cool: 

esagerato. prova prima a definire il c***o di cui parli per capire il da farsi.

----------

## sbranz

auhuha in pratica..emerge kde-meta imposto xorg alla perfezione..provo un startx e mi dice chiaramente che startkde non esiste...controllo in bash..faccio un start TAB e non trovo una cippa  :Sad: 

ma non dovro' per caso installare qualche pezzo di kde monolitico? tipo il base.. non so..dimmi tu  :Sad: 

----------

## sbranz

AHAHAHAH senti qua la pazzia! avevo un login attivo da ieri notte su questo pc..nel frattempo in ssh dall'altro pc in lan lo facevo compilare ...

praticamente ho rifatto il login ed è tutto perfetto auhahahu

grazie cmq dell'aiuto  :Wink: 

----------

